
Craig Wright/Satoshi interview: “Fuck off, I’m not going to jump through hoops” - HairyGing3r
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/08/craig-wrights-proof-that-he-invented-bitcoin-fuck-off-im-not-going-to-jump-through-hoops/
======
merkleme
I must say, having read the London Review of Books article, The Satoshi
Affair, I have far more belief that this actually could be Satoshi... A foul
mouthed, quick tempered Aussie isn't quite what I had imagined, but thats
life. If you haven't read it, and have the time (its quite a long read) I do
recommend it. [http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-
affai...](http://www.lrb.co.uk/v38/n13/andrew-ohagan/the-satoshi-affair)

~~~
Stephen_T
I read the London review article with great suspicion, but by the end Andrew
O'Hagan had done a good job in bringing me around - But surely Dave Kleiman is
the real story!!

~~~
merkleme
Agreed, therefore we will never fully know the truth and details of this epic
story - Cue Hollywood movie, in 25 years time ;)

------
compil3r
Genuinely one of the most bizarre interviews I've ever heard. Craig Wright
losing it in an interview with GQ about whether he is Satoshi or not.

